# J



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

P


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

They're aimed at big fish so the hardware's better than most yank lures. I've upgraded them with big owners anyway and found they still swim well but sink a little faster. As far as range goes, I'm still just getting into them but there does seem to be a fair selection of sizes and sink rates. The ones I'm using are about 10cm long and sink slowly. Casting's not at the level of a nice moving weight jerkbait but not bad.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I was given one which I am dying to try on big barra. It looks like something you'd use in lieu of a big live bait. I'd troll the one I've got, a bit too heavy duty to cast out, probably kill a fish if it hit one on the head!

To answer your question, haven't used one but am planning to. How about a bit of a friendly challenge.....first one to catch a barra on a swim bait?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Barrabundy said:


> To answer your question, haven't used one but am planning to. How about a bit of a friendly challenge.....first one to catch a barra on a swim bait?


Sounds good........... I win.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

scater said:


> Barrabundy said:
> 
> 
> > To answer your question, haven't used one but am planning to. How about a bit of a friendly challenge.....first one to catch a barra on a swim bait?
> ...


Bugger, didn't think that through did I!


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

nezevic said:


> Barrabundy said:
> 
> 
> > To answer your question, haven't used one but am planning to. How about a bit of a friendly challenge.....first one to catch a barra on a swim bait?
> ...


That's why I'm prepared to try this swim bait that's been shoved to the back of my tackle drawer.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I'd love to see a manufacturer making one about 3-4 inches long in a mullet pattern. I reckon that just about anything that swims would go them.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Barrabundy said:


> To answer your question, haven't used one but am planning to. How about a bit of a friendly challenge.....first one to catch a barra on a swim bait?


From a kayak


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

They work, bit expensive and are rock monster magnets.
Cast, let it sink as close to the bottom as you dare and slow retrieve.

There were a school of Hardie Heads where this one was lurking.


----------

